
Billboard / Hollywood Reporter lays off entire IT staff due to Covid19 - smacktoward
https://web.archive.org/web/20200415031408/https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/9358532/billboard-hollywood-reporter-lays-off-entire-it-staff-due-to-covid19
======
floatingatoll
CNN has the internal memo linked to this event:
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/media/hollywood-reporter-
layo...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/media/hollywood-reporter-
layoffs/index.html)

------
purrplexed
They did it! Perfect IT

------
jariel
How are 'basic company' IT operations even happening in North America? For
low-margin companies, wouldn't this be done in India?

~~~
jabroni_salad
From what I can tell, low-margin companies just buy walmart computers and use
AOL email accounts.

Once they are in the 10-20 employee range they start looking for either a
part-timer or a managed service provider (MSP). They'll also want this if they
have basically any compliance targets (most of mine get audited by the FDIC or
a reinsurer).

On the MSP side we use an RMM tool to automate workstation and server
management across all our clients, handle audits, plan their infrastructure
growth, manage the more complicated saas apps like O365/G-suite, etc.

Most basic companies are fairly hands-off once you have them in a good spot, I
think I spent more time through coronavirus helping them iron down their
bureaucracy re: WFH than actual technical challenges.

Very few of my clients are interested in India and geographic proximity plays
a larger role in provider selection than any other factor. We get face2face
with every client at least once a month and can actually show up to handle an
issue when needed.

------
runawaybottle
So what is there plan when they need IT again?

~~~
watwut
They wont need article again. From another article, they are also "slashing
more than a third of the newsrooms jobs" and plans further cuts.

They are buying a little bit more time for the few remaining people after
which they are likely to end completely.

~~~
flattone
Other article link?

